# My first Snorkels video



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It's pretty awful - my finger is over some of the lens the whole time. And yes I do know how long Rebel's toenails are; his quick is almost that long but they do need trimmed. AND that's not really my normal voice - she's pretty much deaf so I doubt she hears anything I say but it makes me feel like she does if I squeal.

I'm going to get better at this. It took a long time to get the video from my phone to utube.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

That just made my morning. My husband and I laughed pretty hard at the end... "Uh oh..."


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep that's how it usually ends up. She fakes me out by bending her rear legs a little bit but never actually sitting.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw, what a little cutie, I just want to snuggle this dog. Rebel is pretty darn handsome too, you should post more pics of them.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I LOVED it!! It reminded me so much of Chelsy. 'Sit, Sit....okay.....whatever, get the cookie anyway because you're cute and little' !!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Very sweet! 

Rebel reminds me of the quiet, older brother that stays in the background...and out of trouble, leaving the spotlight for "sister" Snorkels...

Looking forward to more videos.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

SHE IS SO CUTE!!! And Rebel is very handsome  

Mikey has long nails too. Always has, its a never ending battle against his nails.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, so cute. I love Rebel, he's obviously just one big honey, doing what you tell him and then waiting patiently for his little sister. I enjoyed your movie, hope you take lots more. I love Snorkles haircut, I know you do it yourself, but it really does suit her personality! 
Thanks, I enjoyed watching........


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Quick intake of breath when I saw the title hahaha! I get to see snorkles!!!! And I was not disappointed.......love how she just about swallows your hand for the treat


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

That was better than I could have done. They are both very well behaved, mine would have ran over you to get that little morsel. lol


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Snorkels is such a cutie! And Rebel looks very majestic!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is way too cute.....bubba is barking at you.....

next time, get your finger out of the way LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Awww, so cute. I love Rebel, he's obviously just one big honey, doing what you tell him and then waiting patiently for his little sister. I enjoyed your movie, hope you take lots more. I love Snorkles haircut, I know you do it yourself, but it really does suit her personality!
> Thanks, I enjoyed watching........


I'm about to get her shaved down - but she will always have her Fraggle ears  I really like those.

Rebel is a really good dog. I don't know how I lucked out. But he's camera shy; notice he moved when I pointed the camera at him. So it's not that I'm ignoring him - I don't want you guys to see him cringe and hang his head and make you think i beat on him! I can only take photos when he's not looking at me.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> that is way too cute.....bubba is barking at you.....
> 
> next time, get your finger out of the way LOL



HAHA! you gotta give me a break - I was a video virgin! 

What Bubba is saying is that HE needs a video


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I LOVE her!!  As soon as I read the title I was so excited to see her in action. Snorkels has no idea the fan base she has now. More Snorkels please.... :biggrin: And maybe a little less finger. :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I LOVE her!!  As soon as I read the title I was so excited to see her in action. Snorkels has no idea the fan base she has now. More Snorkels please.... :biggrin: And maybe a little less finger. :wink:


Yep there are two more videos I'd like to get but honestly it took me all morning to get that one on youtube - I don't know how some of you guys get all these great videos. I'm supposed to be able to upload directly from my phone but the wi fi thingy always fails.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

As soon as I saw the title I knew I had to watch it lol. Snorkels is such a cutie! Even her name is funny/cute.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> HAHA! you gotta give me a break - I was a video virgin!
> 
> What Bubba is saying is that HE needs a video


so you got your video cherry popped, eh? 

i'll take a vid of bubba, except he's as active as a rock.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> I LOVE her!!  As soon as I read the title I was so excited to see her in action. Snorkels has no idea the fan base she has now. More Snorkels please.... :biggrin: And maybe a little less finger. :wink:


you really do have a way with words....


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

magicre said:


> so you got your video cherry popped, eh?
> 
> i'll take a vid of bubba, except he's as active as a rock.


Oh my goshhh Re you totally need to post a video of Bubba!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Bubba doesn't have to do anything. We just want to see his cute little face!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Aww.. Snorkles is adorable! And rebel is a big dobie!

She has the best hairdo ever! :biggrin:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love posting videos but I am so technilogically inept....I CAN do it...its just a matter of doing it and figuring out how to do it right and not take forever.

Thanks for posting a video of "SNORKIES! SNORKIES!" LOL

Very cute...naughty...but cute.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Really, people that are regulars on here, we need to see more of your dogs. Where is Bubba when we need him? Don't make me start chanting his name.... Buuuuubba, Buuuuubba.....
I've been out on the screened porch watching tv, listening to Madison in the background yipping to be freed from her x-pen. She's been out and pottied, eaten, has water, clean bedding, a long visit from me, and I said to my husband that she was like a baby that had gotten past the sleeping all the time stage. I really don't know what to do with her. When she's out of the pen she slips and slides around so needs to be back in there where her feet are on the pads I have down. So I came in and just let her out and she RAN at the speed of light, okay maybe the speed of sound, through the bedroom and Mark said, "Have you ever gotten that on video?" And of course I haven't so we tried for a second "take" but no go. She just stood there when we had the camera. So one day, I'm gonna get this old girl on video running like a little hobby horse for everyone's viewing pleasure. 
She's just an older model of Miss Snorks and we love her even though we aren't sure what to do to make her happy.... I hear her puttering toward me right now from the kitchen and am praying that the floor is still clean.... One never knows with this girl.....:wacko:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Really, people that are regulars on here, we need to see more of your dogs. Where is Bubba when we need him? Don't make me start chanting his name.... Buuuuubba, Buuuuubba.....
> I've been out on the screened porch watching tv, listening to Madison in the background yipping to be freed from her x-pen. She's been out and pottied, eaten, has water, clean bedding, a long visit from me, and I said to my husband that she was like a baby that had gotten past the sleeping all the time stage. I really don't know what to do with her. When she's out of the pen she slips and slides around so needs to be back in there where her feet are on the pads I have down. So I came in and just let her out and she RAN at the speed of light, okay maybe the speed of sound, through the bedroom and Mark said, "Have you ever gotten that on video?" And of course I haven't so we tried for a second "take" but no go. She just stood there when we had the camera. So one day, I'm gonna get this old girl on video running like a little hobby horse for everyone's viewing pleasure.
> She's just an older model of Miss Snorks and we love her even though we aren't sure what to do to make her happy.... I hear her puttering toward me right now from the kitchen and am praying that the floor is still clean.... One never knows with this girl.....:wacko:


I agree! It's so fun to see the dogs. I got a video of Snorkels running today but my blankety blank camera won't upload to youtube and it says it's too big to email. I'd love to see Madison running so we could compare 

and Bubba - Re keeps him too hidden. That dog has the cutest face in the history of dogdom and we hardly ever see it.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

So glad you posted this video. So cute to see Snorkels in action, and I agree with everyone else - more videos!!!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I loved watching the video. I would have no clue how to post one. That little Snorkels is just the sweetest.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Also wanted to mention that that video really does shine light on her personality... her jumping and grabbing the food from your fingers... "uh oh"... hahahaha that is SO Snorkels. I feel like I know your dogs already. Love it.


----------

